# Моделизм > Обсуждение моделей: Авиация >  ЛаГГ-3 Андрея Албула

## Д.Срибный

http://modelism.airforce.ru/gallery/...gg-3/index.htm

----------


## Волконовский Александр

Модель смотрится отлично! Очень понравился интерьер. Интересный способ имитации полотна (правда, трудоёмкий и годится только для крупных масштабов).

Полностью согласен с автором, что ЛаГГ-3 один из самых красивых истребителей!

Правда, резануло глаз (тем более при таком уровне деталировки) отсутствие на модели БАНО. И ещё вопрос: разве направляющие РСов красились в чёрный цвет?

----------


## Александр II

красивая модель, жаль номер на киле просвечивает(((
а так красиво!!!

-----------
Александр.

----------


## Pit

Порадовал способ иммитации провисания полотна! Спасибо за подсказку. Надо будет как-нибудь попробовать.

----------


## Pavel P

Модель получилась, классно!

Есть несколько технологических вопросов - 

1. Зачем было делать смоляное оперение, может проще оставить в фольге?
2. Сколько времени заняла работа?
3. По сути в какчестве афтермакета использовались другие модели, так это?

----------


## Pavel P

Еще вопрос - 

кабина очень насыщена, а колодцы шасси без боьлшой деталировки, это из-за отсутствия информации по колодцам?

----------


## Албул Андрей

Что касается АНО, то я до сих пор не придумал, как их сделать. Элероны , рули высоты и руль поворота отлиты в смоле  в достаточном мне количестве, так как входит в планы сделать ЛаГГи и других серий.
Колдцы шасси делались в соответствии с той информацией, которая дается в чертежах Воронина. Если у Вас есть чем дополнить, буду очень признателен.
Нигде не встречал информации по окраске РО-82, судя по имеющимся у меня фотографиям (все они естественно ч-б) направляющие под РСы могли быть окрашены в цвет нижних поверхностей самолета, но на подавляющем большинстве снимков они выглядят значительно темнее. Скорее всего это следы воздействия на конструкцию пороховых газов, а сами орудия были либо обработаны воронением, либо оставались неокрашенным металлом.
Так как имею обыкновение делать сразу несколько моделей, затрудняюсь сказать, сколько времени ушло на ЛаГГ, все они стоят у меня на столе не меньше 4-5 месяцев. Но я понимаю, что вопрос  подразумевает трудоемкость сборки, на что могу ответить-каждую модель можно в чем-то доработать. Этот ЛаГГ занял у меня времени не больше, чем Р-39 от "Эдуард" или Спитфайр от "ICM", но намного меньше, чем Ла-7 "Gavia".
В работе использовались детали других моделей (в статье это упоминается). Дело в том, что при изготовлении мастер-модели стойки и щитки шасси, колеса, РУС, панель приборов выполнялись не вручную, а на каком-то хитром станке (не помню как он называется). Результат "впечатлил", но сроки поджимали и переделывать не стали. На следующей нашей модели-Ла-5, стойки имеют более приличный вид. Кстати на ЛаГГе от "ICM" основные стойки шасси и штоки их подкосов так же в сечении имеют толи форму граненого стакана, толи форму креста, в общем они не круглые и это уже не исправишь, можно только заменить.  
Спасибо всем откликнувшимся, с уважением Андрей.

----------


## Pavel P

Пожалуйста еще один вопрос, какую смолу испоьзовали, в какой материал ее лили.

----------


## В.Марков

Добрый день !!!
Очень хорошая модель получилась. Только Вы забыли сделать правый БС. На Вашей фотке он прекрасно виден.

http://forums.airforce.ru/attachment...1&d=1220532274

С Ув.  В.М.

----------


## Албул Андрей

> Пожалуйста еще один вопрос, какую смолу испоьзовали, в какой материал ее лили.


Смола обыкновенная-клей ЭДП, в качестве пигмента немного масляной краски. Форма изготовлена из пентэласта 710М.

----------


## Албул Андрей

> Добрый день !!!
> Очень хорошая модель получилась. Только Вы забыли сделать правый БС. На Вашей фотке он прекрасно виден.
> 
> http://forums.airforce.ru/attachment...1&d=1220532274
> 
> С Ув.  В.М.


Я решил порыться в своих запасах и обнаружил такую фотографию
Это ЛаГГ 29-й и позже серий, а огневодная трубка правого БСа имеется, хотя она и не выступает за обводы фюзеляжа. Рядом лежит передняя секция капота, в которой есть отверстие только под левый БС, т.е. правая огневодная трубка закрывалась капотом наглухо. То же можно увидеть на страничке http://mig3.sovietwarplanes.com/lagg3/red29/red29.html, при снятом капоте видна огневодная трубка БС, а машина как раз из ранних серий.

----------


## Owl

> Что касается АНО, то я до сих пор не придумал, как их сделать.


А в чем трудность? Технически это вполне выполнимо. Полукруглый надфиль, два куска органики соответствующих цветов, вклейка, обработка..
Или я чё то не понял? Просто как то не увязывается так тщательно сделанная модель и "я до сих пор не придумал, как их сделать".

----------


## Hawk

Великолепная модель!Очень понравилось.У меня вопрос к вам,может кто-нибудь делает этого красавца в 72-ом.ТОКО/RODEN разочаровал :Mad:

----------


## Nazar

> на момент изготовления модели ЛаГГа в 48-м масштабе даже не заявлялось никем из производителей.


А разве Векторовского к тому времени не было еще ?

----------


## Албул Андрей

Когда начинал делать мастер-модель(это было в середине 2004г), ЛаГГ-3 в 48-м видел только однажды от какой-то английской фирмы в низком давлении, не очень копийный и очень дорогой. Про 72-ой масштаб знаю мало, я с него начинал примерно в 88-м году и съехал в 98-м. А фонарики БАНО уже давно сделал.

----------


## Nazar

> Когда начинал делать мастер-модель(это было в середине 2004г), ЛаГГ-3 в 48-м видел только однажды от какой-то английской фирмы в низком давлении, не очень копийный и очень дорогой. Про 72-ой масштаб знаю мало, я с него начинал примерно в 88-м году и съехал в 98-м. А фонарики БАНО уже давно сделал.


Да я понимаю , просто к людям , ЕМНИП  первым попал векторовский Лагг  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Scale-Master

> Когда начинал делать мастер-модель(это было в середине 2004г), ЛаГГ-3 в 48-м видел только однажды от какой-то английской фирмы в *низком давлении*, не очень копийный и очень дорогой. Про 72-ой масштаб знаю мало, я с него начинал примерно в 88-м году и съехал в 98-м. А фонарики БАНО уже давно сделал.


Я смотрю многие или недопонимают этого значения или с чем-то путают "низкое давление"... Ребят, с чего вы взяли что эта технология под "низким давлением" выполняется? Парадокс ещё в том, что встречал людей которые этим ремеслом с "н.д." занимались незная о том что это в действительности никакого успеха не приносило, хотя думали что всё правильно и результат был по их словам "обалденный"....

----------


## Nazar

> Я смотрю многие или недопонимают этого значения или с чем-то путают "низкое давление"... Ребят, с чего вы взяли что эта технология под "низким давлением" выполняется? Парадокс ещё в том, что встречал людей которые этим ремеслом с "н.д." занимались незная о том что это в действительности никакого успеха не приносило, хотя думали что всё правильно и результат был по их словам "обалденный"....



А что Вы хотели сказать последним предложением , то что люди занимающиеся производством ЛНД моделей , не знают чем они в действительности заняты  :Confused: , или то что не существует моделей выполненных под НД ?

----------


## -nn-

здравсвуйте, не подскажите какой схемой расположения пятен руководствовались? встречал только с черным носом...

----------


## kfmut

Здравствуйте!
Странная постановка вопроса :-) В статье даны практически все известные фото машины, глядя на них вы можете сказать какой камуфляж на носовой части(там даже капот лежит вам в помощь :-))? А на остальных отсутствующих частях фюзеляжа? Тут только можно пофантазировать над стандартным камо или попытаться найти машину с аналогичными по стилю нанесения б/н...

----------


## -nn-

в статье 3 фотографии, не на одной из них не видно какого цвета капот, глядя по этим фото вообще мало что можно сказать о цвете)).
можно конечно фантазировать))) сколько угодно))) но лучше всетаки знать. вот я и спрашиваю, потому как на известных мне стандартных схемах НЕ было зеленого капота и носа. вот и спрашиваю, чтоб показали мне стандартную схему с зеленым носом, я не утверждаю что ее не было в природе, но опасаюсь)))

 и еще , (просто опять же интересуюсь))) где сказано что лопасти были серебристые?
по известным МНЕ  данным лопасти были черными ,с внутренней стороны глянцевыми черными...

----------


## -nn-

_"Сообщение от В.Марков  
Добрый день !!!
Очень хорошая модель получилась. Только Вы забыли сделать правый БС. На Вашей фотке он прекрасно виден.

http://forums.airforce.ru/attachment...1&d=1220532274

С Ув. В.М."_
 судя по балансирам , замкам капота, и маленькому заборнику слеву под трубами, а так же по отстутствию коегде жабер.. это 4 я серия, в 4й правый бс отсутствовал.

----------


## kfmut

> в статье 3 фотографии, не на одной из них не видно какого цвета капот, глядя по этим фото вообще мало что можно сказать о цвете)).


Трудно не согласиться с последним предложением:-)




> можно конечно фантазировать))) сколько угодно))) но лучше всетаки знать. вот я и спрашиваю, потому как на известных мне стандартных схемах НЕ было зеленого капота и носа. вот и спрашиваю, чтоб показали мне стандартную схему с зеленым носом, я не утверждаю что ее не было в природе, но опасаюсь)))


За Андрея я конечно отвечать не могу в данном случае, но как сторонний наблюдатель скажу, что для ранних лавок понятие стандарт в окрасе сильно растяжимое :-), вспомните хотя бы ранние лагги ЕМНИП ленинградской сборки в тигрином окрасе с б/н во втором десятке. Некоторые товарищи ещё утверждают, что были лагги в довоенном двухцветном окрасе, а позже их красили на полковом уровне кто как мог... Кстати, если я правильно помню, на начало войны никаких официальных схем не было, т.е. переход на новые АМТ краски состоялся, а как красить указаний не было... Ещё раз кстати, недавно на ARC'е народ тему окраса советских ВВС поднимал и им кто-то из наших исследователей всё подробно объяснял, надо будет найти ту веточку.

По лопастям, по предвоенному стандарту только тыльная сторона лопасти частично красилась и фото такого лагга есть, а так, действительно, более характерен вариант полной окраски в черный цвет, хотя есть несколько сомнительных фоток, да и лопасти видимо после сборки и облета  самолета красили.

----------


## -nn-

"Окраска ЛаГГ-3 была в значительной мере стандартизирована и мало чем отличалась от окраски других советских истребителей."

"Летом 1941 г. на Горьковском авиазаводе № 21 начали окрашивать ЛаГГ-3 в многоцветный камуфляж, состоящий из пятен песчаного, коричневого (умбра или охра), серого ("мышиного"), зеленого и седовато-черного цветов. В этом сказывалось влияние испытаний, проведенных в 1940 г. в НИИ ВВС. Нитроцеллюлозные краски для этого камуфляжа были более матовые, чем применявшиеся до этого аэролаки АИ. Самолеты окрашивались после окончательной сборки с помощью пульверизатора. Форму и расположение камуфляжных пятен определяли эскизы, выполненные в двух-трех вариантах. Такую окраску получили 28 истребителей ЛаГГ-3. В это число попал и самолет 3-й серии (выпуска 10 июня 1941 г., заводской № 3121376), который изготовили как эталон для последующих серий. 14 июня эта машина потерпела аварию во время испытаний на максимальную скорость.

По свидетельству В.В. Чеботаревского, в то время сотрудника лаборатории лакокрасочных материалов ВИАМ, новый камуфляж был эффективным даже на близких расстояниях. Несмотря на это, все 28 самолетов, так еще и не переданные в авиачасти, по указанию НКАП были перекрашены. Вместо многоцветного на них нанесли вводимый в качестве стандартного двухцветный камуфляж."

"20 июня 1941 г. был выпущен приказ Наркомата обороны СССР "О маскировке самолетов, взлетных полос, аэродромных сооружений", содержащий более-менее конкретные указания к действию: "К 20 июля 1941 г. силами авиационных частей с привлечением работников авиамастерских произвести маскирующую окраску всех имеющихся самолетов согласно прилагаемой схеме окраски, за исключением нижней поверхности, которую оставить с прежней окраской... План мероприятий доложить 23 июня 1941 г. О ходе окраски самолетов командующим ВВС округов докладывать по ВЧ начальнику ГУ ВВС Красной Армии с 21 часа до 23 часов"."

"В тот же день начальник ГУ ВВС КА генерал-лейтенант П.Ф. Жигарев утвердил "Инструкцию по маскирующей окраске самолетов ВВС Красной Армии". Она включала в себя фактически четыре инструкции и цветную схему камуфляжа, состоящего из черных пятен на защитном (зеленом) фоне. Такое количество инструкций было вызвано необходимостью привести в относительно единообразный вид все военные самолеты, имеющие различные варианты защитной окраски. При этом сделали все для того, чтобы свести затраты материалов и времени к минимуму. На уже окрашенные самолеты наносили только черные пятна матовым аэролаком АМТ-6, оставляя основной зеленый фон и голубой цвет нижних поверхностей без изменений, т.е. покрытыми старыми глянцевыми аэролаками АИ. На новых самолетах вся окраска должна была выполняться матовыми аэролаками: верхние и боковые поверхности зеленым АМТ-4 и черным АМТ-6, а нижние голубым АМТ-7."

к 43му "Аэролак АМТ-12 заменял в новых камуфляжах черные краски АМТ-6 и А-26м, которые теперь стали применяться только для окраски лопастей винтов"

а что было раньше?

"Необычная окраска (те же черные пятна на зеленом фоне, только другой формы и по-другому расположенные) на ЛаГГ-3 встречалась довольно редко. Например, истребители 44-го иап, действовавшего на Ленинградском фронте, несли черные полосы поперек фюзеляжа и крыла.

Во всех случаях основным колером сверху был зеленый. Цвет аэролака АМТ-4 соответствовал эталону 4БО, определенному в рамках испытаний 1940 г. Для него более подходит название "защитный" или "зеленый с желтоватым оттенком". Покрытие, только что нанесенное этим лаком, несмотря на его название "матовый", было всего лишь полуматовым, что характерно и для всех остальных аэролаков АМТ"

----------


## kfmut

Вы, видимо, забыли в настройках форума включить опцию телепатия, т.к. из единственной вашей фразы суть вашего утверждения мне не понятна ;-)

----------


## -nn-

> Вы, видимо, забыли в настройках форума включить опцию телепатия, т.к. из единственной вашей фразы суть вашего утверждения мне не понятна ;-)



короче , все сложно, )), по этому хочу увидеть еще материалов на эту тему.

пс грубо говоря, это обвинение,)))
слово защите)))

----------


## kfmut

хе, вариантов отклонения от стандарта куча от простых смещения границ полей(хотя Вахламов и Орлов в своей статье пишут что черный цвет наносился по трафарету) и зеркального отражения схемы до трёхцветных вариантов:
http://mig3.sovietwarplanes.com/lagg...alachenko.html
http://mig3.sovietwarplanes.com/lagg.../silver71.html

по вашим цитатам гляньте файлик в аттаче




> по этому хочу увидеть еще материалов на эту тему


ну так тема ждёт своего героя ;-)

----------


## Албул Андрей

> в статье 3 фотографии, не на одной из них не видно какого цвета капот, глядя по этим фото вообще мало что можно сказать о цвете)).
> можно конечно фантазировать))) сколько угодно))) но лучше всетаки знать. вот я и спрашиваю, потому как на известных мне стандартных схемах НЕ было зеленого капота и носа. вот и спрашиваю, чтоб показали мне стандартную схему с зеленым носом, я не утверждаю что ее не было в природе, но опасаюсь)))
> 
>  и еще , (просто опять же интересуюсь))) где сказано что лопасти были серебристые?
> по известным МНЕ  данным лопасти были черными ,с внутренней стороны глянцевыми черными...


 Всех с праздником!!!
 Когда делал модель, руководствовался в покраске имеющимися фотками, сейчас кое-что добавилось и что касается винта, то он скорее всего черный. Просто с него в местах деформации слущилась краска. По фрагментам окраски хвостовой части самолета видно, что схема стандартная, черно-зеленая. Пересмотрев фото других машин окрашенных по этой схеме, скорее с Вами соглашусь, что нос должен быть черным. Имеющиеся фото конкретно этой машины не очень контрастны, что и ввело меня "во грех", придется исправить.
 Попутно вопрос. В каких случаях под ЛаГГи вешалось четыре ЭРса под крыло?

----------


## -nn-

"С 12-й серии (с 97-й машины) на истребителе предусмотрели подвеску восьми реактивных снарядов РС-82. При этом существовало опасение, что деревянная обшивка крыла может пострадать от воздействия струй раскаленных газов. Поэтому сначала попробовали установить снизу тонкую металлическую обшивку, затем начали экспериментировать с огнеупорным полотном. В сентябре 1941 г. в НИИ ВВС завершились испытания доработанного ЛаГГ-3 4-й серии с восемью реактивными снарядами РС-82 под крылом. По сравнению с истребителем № 3121715, этот самолет за счет вооружения потяжелел на 220 кг. Увеличение аэродинамического сопротивления и веса машины повлекли за собой ухудшение летных данных. Так, скорость в зависимости от высоты снизилась на 30 - 36 км/ч, потолок - на 300 м, хотя на скороподъемность дополнительное вооружение почти не повлияло. В то же время, как говорилось в отчете об испытаниях, "при испытаниях выявлена равноценная стойкость предохранительного покрытия нижней поверхности отъемных частей крыла, как огнеупорным полотном, так и дюралевым листом 0,5 мм толщиной". Это обстоятельство позволило отказаться от металлической обшивки, кстати, закрывавшей собой посадочную фару.

На последующих сериях ЛаГГ-3 предусматривали подвеску не восьми, а шести РС-82. Надо сказать, что реактивное вооружение вообще не получило на этих истребителях широкого распространения.
"
скажите куда, вышлю вам все что есть у меня по лаггу(8.5 мб). этого мне было достаточно, разве что один вопрос всетаки возник.... в какой цвет красился "штырек" на крыле, когда шасси выпущены, он сигнализировал пилоту что шасси выпущены...?

----------


## -nn-

вот так лучше
http://nnfiles.nxt.ru/лагг3.rar

----------


## Албул Андрей

> вот так лучше
> http://nnfiles.nxt.ru/лагг3.rar


 Добрый день. Судя по кадрам хроники и фоткам, "солдатик" красился в один цвет, и трудно представить его не красным, а к примеру синим :Smile: 
 На фотке фара на месте. Не совсем понял в каком случае она зашивалась, с четырьмя РСами или с тремя то же? 
 Мой адрес aviapolka@mail.ru
 Ссылка не работает.

----------


## -nn-

видимо фара закрывалась листом при испытаниях, а потом решили лист не применять, и в серию пошел без огнеупорного листа, а с простым дюралевым... может так..
проверил еще раз ссылку... работает...

----------


## Албул Андрей

все что есть у меня по лаггу(8.5 мб). этого мне было достаточно

 Достаточно для чего, если не секрет? 
 По поводу жаропрочных накладок или вставок, на фото таких не заметно, но хорошо видно, что направляющие РСов установлены под приличным углом к плоскости крыла.

----------


## -nn-

> все что есть у меня по лаггу(8.5 мб). этого мне было достаточно
> 
>  Достаточно для чего, если не секрет? 
>  По поводу жаропрочных накладок или вставок, на фото таких не заметно, но хорошо видно, что направляющие РСов установлены под приличным углом к плоскости крыла.




достаточно чтоб модель собрать))
 рс -ы я не делал, поэтому с такой проблемой не столкнулся...

пс  архив то скачался?

----------


## Албул Андрей

> достаточно чтоб модель собрать))
>  рс -ы я не делал, поэтому с такой проблемой не столкнулся...
> 
> пс  архив то скачался?


 Был в отъезде, вне зоны действия, самолет перекрасил, выложу фотки попозже. Архив скачался, спасибо.

----------

